# Another Realm



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2018)

Forgot I had these. Took them earlier in the month and just found them. I took a small LED flash light, taped a piece of construction paper over the lens that had pin hole in the center. The flash light was suspended pointed down from the ceiling on a string. Camera was on a tripod pointed up, with room lights off.  Color was achieved by laying gels over the lens. There was some trial and error to get the exposure right, and to get the elliptical circles right. After that I started the swing on the light, set the camera on timed exposure to fire at a set interval and swapped out gels in between. My ADD kicked in so rather than try it all in one shot, I got 5 larger outer rings in one shot, then worked another shot with the smaller rings and merged in PS.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 25, 2018)

Very nice abstract........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 25, 2018)

I just watched how to do this in an expertphotography.com video. Looks like you nailed it.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I just watched how to do this in an expertphotography.com video. Looks like you nailed it.



Thanks Dean

Couple comments if any one tries it. It's important to get the cord attached to the center of the back of the light, if not it will wobble. Also the longer the string, the better, in getting uniform concentric circles. Don't get carried away on the size of the pinhole, tiny will give a more focused light. Lastly since you need to work in a pitch black room, it's important to have everything at hand.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 25, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 26, 2018)

neato. Nice work!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 26, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Very cool.





zulu42 said:


> neato. Nice work!



Thanks guys. One thing I forgot to mention, is that if you'll notice, as the circles got tighter in the center, the light was creating concentric flare patterns. It was an unexpected bonus, that worked well.


----------

